# Stop the asset companies



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

If you in property preservation as we are this is what is happening when we bid jobs we are told at what price we can do the work for if we dont do the work at there price we are marked as dont send this company any more work,,, but if we work for nothing drive 100 miles to make 60.00 show a loss,, we can continue to work for these companies... Are you running in to this out there basicly told if you dont do the work for this price you wont get any more work,,, seems,, dishonest why do the asset companies even bother with bids,, why do they have you bid just to tell you ,, you have to agree to there set price,,, i beleive its the law,,, that you have the right to bid,, hud allways wants second bids,, let get the asset companies out of the way,,, all in favor say i want to make a far living and not sell all mt assets to work for companies that donot comply with the laws,,,:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Zeff,

With the impressive image that you are displaying online and the high quality of this post, i can't imagine why your experiencing difficulty in the PP industry.:whistling

I feel your pain!


Or you can get on with life and find something that pays better and is worth your time. This is America, feel free to move along at your own pace.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

The pic would be better if both fingers were up the nostils, instead of just the trigger finger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

No law that non government jobs have to go out for bid.
Find a way to reduce cost. Or find other companies to bid work for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

They do it because they can and it works. It works because even if everybody in the PP business stood up and said no they can easily find someone that needs beer, rent, groceries etc. and is willing to work cheaper. 

We used to do some work for the VA before they switched to regional contractors. It wasn't exactly lucrative then, but sounds like way better than what's being posted in here. What it was for me was filler work and cash flow. Only thing I knew about getting paid was it would come. When was another quandary.

But all the complaints remind me of people lining up for a flogging. Problem is nobody is being shackled to the whipping post, just standing there. You can walk away at any time. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

DavidC said:


> They do it because they can and it works. It works because even if everybody in the PP business stood up and said no they can easily find someone that needs beer, rent, groceries etc. and is willing to work cheaper.
> 
> We used to do some work for the VA before they switched to regional contractors. It wasn't exactly lucrative then, but sounds like way better than what's being posted in here. What it was for me was filler work and cash flow. Only thing I knew about getting paid was it would come. When was another quandary.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Zeff, Dave and Dakzaak are both right. There are too many people out there who WILL do what you don't want to.

It's YOUR business. Take it elsewhere, if the relationship isn't working. Complaining about the situation won't solve it.

I do. And I don't have to give it much thought either.

Linda


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Unfortunately, Zeff, Dave and Dakzaak are both right. There are too many people out there who WILL do what you don't want to.
> 
> It's YOUR business. Take it elsewhere, if the relationship isn't working. Complaining about the situation won't solve it.
> 
> ...


Hi Linda,
And that's the way you have to think about in this industry... just be smarter thant they are... find the niche' in the P&P industry that makes a buck. Identify things that need to be done that others miss. Price it up to meet your mark-ups, and if they come back at ya...break it down for them in such a complicated manner that they can't fathom it... 
For example... I just started looking into chimney's... many older house's have deteriorated chimney liners or they need cleaned out...fire or O2 hazards... Got a bid approved to take care of it.. $4500.. nothing to shake a stick at...an got no arguments about it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Unfortunately, Zeff, Dave and Dakzaak are both right. There are too many people out there who WILL do what you don't want to.
> 
> It's YOUR business. Take it elsewhere, if the relationship isn't working. Complaining about the situation won't solve it.
> 
> ...


Great post. Pretending you might make money simply by the physical act of working is common in folks new to this biz.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I have had a REAL HARD time wrapping my head around this whole standarized pricing list that is out there. I don't understand why they expect in a state where you have to use licensed plumbers they can low ball us . They told me "The price is the same for a pro plumber and a handyman." I ran into the same "We will call someone who can do it for our price" attitude VERBATUM for what I was told !! I was tempted to call a labor and industries office to see what they would say. 

The sad fact is that the industry is going to be going into the dumpster for the next 2 to 3 years then in 2015 the REO is going to be comming back into play. This is according to a realtor that just got back from a meeting in California. The REOs are going to become rentals then sold off slowly. 

http://www.mortgagenewsdaily.com/channels/voiceofhousing/01272012-government-foreclosures.aspx

http://www.inman.com/news/2012/02/23/renters-wanted-a-strategy-shrink-reo-inventory

And what is the definition of a bid if they have a "standard pricing list". At this point if you are doing it at their price and get more than 50% of your work are you not an employee and not a contractor ??

Cheers all


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I was tempted to call a labor and industries office to see what they would say.





Knock yourself out. There is a better than 50/50 chance they do not care.
No money in it for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

*Play the system.*

One thing about this bussines is that you can make very high profits on some of the work. One of my clients (big national) pays me $70 to drive 60 miles for a grass cut. After paying fuel and labor I lose $ on that one but on the other hand I do a least couple repair orders each month from the same company that might take me an hour and I could make $500. They expect us to do jobs at a loss so you have to learn to make it up on other jobs. You get paid crap on some jobs but you do them so you can get the good paying jobs. I look at each company on a monthly basis and fiquer how much profit I made from each. If you loose $20 on one job but made $500 on another then its worth it. My opinion is that its a good thing that their a pain in a$$ to work for because if they werent there would be a lot more compatiton.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...wow :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

dto said:


> One thing about this bussines is that you can make very high profits on some of the work. One of my clients (big national) pays me $70 to drive 60 miles for a grass cut. After paying fuel and labor I lose $ on that one but on the other hand I do a least couple repair orders each month from the same company that might take me an hour and I could make $500. They expect us to do jobs at a loss so you have to learn to make it up on other jobs. You get paid crap on some jobs but you do them so you can get the good paying jobs. I look at each company on a monthly basis and fiquer how much profit I made from each. If you loose $20 on one job but made $500 on another then its worth it. My opinion is that its a good thing that their a pain in a$$ to work for because if they werent there would be a lot more compatiton.


who mows just one lawn?:whistling


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> who mows just one lawn?:whistling


Me. Mine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Me. Mine.


I think the question was directed to the property preservation contractors on this property preservation forum.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I think the question was directed to the property preservation contractors on this property preservation forum.


You're just working on your post count aren't yeah. :>)

Like your job title, ass't. laborer, I think I may qualify with practice.

Good Luck
Dave


----------

